# Hello from Scotland



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey a very warm welcome to you Deborah. Is it snowing in Scotland? I heard it is going to be snowing today 

Hope you enjoy your stay here. 

Regards


----------



## Cruz (Dec 4, 2008)

No  

It was ment to and its just cold rain. 

lol

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

No problemo!  When it snows please do let us know 

Regards


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf!!! have a nice time posting!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and enjoy posting.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! welcome and hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the ride


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

hi, were in scotland are you? i'm in the outer hebrides. welcome.


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Great big mini horse welcome!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Deborah welcome to the HF sounds like your Cruz is going to be a Big girl


----------

